# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  ищу ответы на курс по Битрикс24

## zune

Всем привет нужны ответы на тесты по курсу (Пользователь сервиса Битрикс24)

----------

Denis1981 (14.04.2021)

----------

